# 44th Annual Pensacola International Billfish Tournament



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

The 2015 Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club's 44th Annual International Billfish Tournament registration is officially underway. All entries post mark (if by mail) or received (online) before May 31st is $924.50 (min 4 anglers). Each additional angler is $215 plus tax. All early entries will have their names placed in a hat for a drawing at the Captain's Meeting for one lucky boat to get its entry back.

Tournament dates: Captains Meeting June 24th at Sanders Beach Community Center. Thursday June 25th - boats may leave from any designated pass at 4PM. Friday June 26-27 - Fishing. Sunday June 28th Awards. Scales will be located at Palafox Pier Marina in Downtown Pensacola.

You can register for the international via our webpage at http://www.pbgfc.com/international-billfish/international-tournament-registration/

Information regarding our tournaments can also be found on our website. 

Remember we have a NO WORRIES CLAUSE for our anglers : If your team chooses to be removed from the tournament for any reason The Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club will refund all but 10% of any tournament entry fee as long as a boat member notifies the tournament committee prior to and does not attend the captains meeting

Starting JUNE 1ST. 
All entries postmarked after May 31st, 2015:
$1200 Per Boat = $90 tax = $1290.00
(Minimum 4 Anglers. Each Additional angler: $300 plus tax.)

Fish the Tradition


----------



## fish addict (May 22, 2015)

I am so ready for this


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We are in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

We will be there, mailed the registration today!!


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

First time fishing it. Looking forward to it!


----------

